# Long 610 Injector Pump Question



## kklein06

I have a Long 610. I can get it to idle very low. If I try to bump the throttle, it dies and act's like it runs out of fuel. I've bleed the injector pump and filters. Could the pump just be weak? Or is there something I'm missing? I'm new to this tractor. Thanks.


----------



## junglejim

Did you change filters ? There is 1 on top of transfer pump as well . The top is flat or domed shaped remove small bolt. The flow through is enough to bleed and run at idle but no enough to run faster


----------



## duke7595

DISCONNECT THE FUEL LINE CLOSEST TO THE INJECTION PUMP. 
Have someone crank over the engine and see how much fuel flow you have, it should be a nice stream of
fuel coming out, if not change the fuel filters and bleed the system.

One other thing, make sure on your fuel pump that the hand lever is all the way down, if not this will
impede fuel flow.


----------



## cousinsdavid802

have a long 610 that quit.....after installing filters,lift pump,and injector pump I cant make it run more than 10 seconds....bleed the system again....10 seconds running.What am I forgetting to do?can anyone help? just got tractor so im ignorant about it


----------



## junglejim

Is there fuel at the injectors. Loosen up the lines make sure all air is out of lines. leave the lines loose till fuel and no air comes out then tighten back up. Is there a good stream coming out of the lift pump?


----------



## duke7595

Start from the fuel tank and check for good fuel flow (make sure the fuel turn off is open) than check for good 
flow at each station all the way to the injection pump and each injector. 
It sounds like there is air in the system, but check the basics first, and good luck..


----------



## Romie5277

I have a 610 that is hard to start after it sets 4-6 hours. When it does it smokes white smoke till it warms up, what could this be?


----------



## thepumpguysc

Have you been starting it w/ starting fluid?? = low compression, white smoke.
Have you checked the flow from the lift pump TO the injection pump? = no fuel = air= white smoke & hard start..
Have you change the filters?


----------

